# كيف تواجه إحباطات العمل



## samehnour (16 فبراير 2008)

هل تذهب إلى عملك وأنت سعيد ومتحمس؟ هل تشعر أن هذا العمل يرضي طموحك؟ هل هذا العمل يلبي احتياجاتك؟ إن كانت الإجابة لا فأنت ضمن كثيرين ممن يكرهون عملهم ويشعرون أنهم يذهبون للعمل رغما عنهم. هؤلاء يواجهون مشكلة قد يكون لها آثار سيئة. أحاول في هذه المقالة تقديم بعض النصائح لهؤلاء لعلها تفيدهم. هذه النصائح معتمدة بشكل كبير على الخبرة.

لماذا يكره بعض الناس عملهم؟

هناك أسباب عديدة منها:

العمل المكلف به لشخص يقل كثيرا عن قدراته
لا يوجد تقدير معنوي
لا يوجد تقدير مادي
المعاملة السيئة من الرؤساء
المكائد من الزملاء
وهناك أسباب أخرى كثيرة

أمور يجب تجنبها في التعامل مع هذه الأزمة

السخط واهتزاز المبادئ الدينية: إن كانت هناك مشكلة فهي كأي مشكلة يجب أن نصبر عليها وأن نحمد الله على كل حال وألا ننسى النعم الكثيرة التي لدينا
إنهم لا يستحقون مجهوداتي: رفع هذا الشعار يكون نتيجته أمر من اثنين أو كليهما. الأول: الارتزاق من حرام. الثاني: توقف تنمية المهارات للشخص المحبط نتيجة لعدم ممارسته للعمل مما ينتج عنه ضعف مهاراته وتقلصها مع الوقت بحيث إذا زالت المشكلة يجد أنه لم يعد بنفس مهارته السابقة
الأمراض النفسية: قد ينتج من شدة الحزن والضيق أمراض نفسية. يمكننا تجنب ذلك بألا نجعل الأمر يسيطر علينا وألا نستسلم إلى الحزن والإحباط
الأمراض العضوية: قد تظهر أمراض عضوية مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم وغيره
الإحباط العام: الوصول إلى حالة من الإحباط العام ينشأ عنها عدم الرغبة في عمل أي شيء وعدم الاستمتاع بالنعم الأخرى التي لدى هذا الشخص
الغيبة: كثرة الغيبة للرؤساء لشفاء الغليل ولا يخفى عليك حرمة الغيبة
الحزن الشديد مع عدم التحدث مع الآخرين: قد يشتد الحزن ويكون كامنا فلا يتحدث الشخص مع صديق أو قريب فيتحول الامر إلى إحباط مرضي
نصائح في التعامل مع هذه المشكلة

قد يمكنك أن تغير عملك سواء داخل نفس المؤسسة أو خارجها ولكن الكثير منا قد لا يجدون هذه الفرصة وقد يجدونها بعد وقت طويل. في هذه الحالة أُقدم لك هذه النصائح: 

تقوى الله: “ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً” اتق الله كي يجعل لك مخرجا. احرص على العمل الصالح وتجنب السيئات
الدعاء: ادع الله أن يُفَرج همك وتوكل على الله
التمسك بالدين: احرص على التمسك بالدين فالصلاة وذكر الله وقراءة القرآن تجعل أمور الدنيا تهون وتجعلنا ننظر إلى مثل هذه المشاكل على أنها أمورا هينة. فإذا كانت النهاية هي القبر فما قيمة تلك المشاكل في العمل
إعادة تقييم الأمور:هل ما لايُعجبك في العمل هو حقاً أمر كبير أم أنه أمر بسيط ولكنك عظَّمته؟ هل هناك جوانب إيجابية كثيرة أغفلتها؟ هل يمكن ان تنظر إلى الأمر من زاوية إيجابية؟ إن كنت متضايقاً من كثرة العمل، فهل يمكن أن ترى الجانب المضيء وهو انك تكتسب خبرات كثيرة وأن هذا يساعدك في تطوير مستقبلك المهني؟ إن كنت محبطا من عدم تقلدك لمنصب أعلى فهل يمكن أن تنظر إلى الجانب المضيء وهو أنك غير محمل بمسئوليات مزعجة وأنك تنام مرتاح البال؟ إن كنت متضايقا من زملائك في العمل فهل يمكن ان تنظر إلى الجانب المضيء وهو اكتسابك لخبرة التعامل مع أشخاص غير مريحين؟
انظر إلى من هو دونك:كم من أناس لا يعملون ويتمنون لو كانوا مكانك؟ كم من شخص لم يحصل على مثل الوظيفة التي حصلت أنت عليها؟ لا تنظر إلى من يتمتع بوظيفة أفضل ولكن انظر إلى الكثيرين الذين سبقتهم. ليس بالضرورة أن تكون أكبر مدير ولا أن تكون أغنى إنسان….هناك ملايين أقل منك دخلا ووظيفة. وربما تكون سعيدا وأنت موظف صغير وتفقد هذه السعادة وأنت مدير كبير.
نَم الجوانب الإيجابية في العمل: هناك أشياء جيدة في عملك وهناك أشياء لا تحبها. حاول تعظيم تلك التي تحبها بممارستها وبالاستفادة منها. قد تكون هناك أنشطة تحب ممارستها فحاول أن تقوم بها كثيرا. قد تكون هناك فرص تدريبية في العمل فاستغلها في تنمية مهاراتك. قد تكون هناك مكتبة في العمل فاستفد منها. قد تكون متمتعا بصحبة طيبة في العمل فحاول الاستفادة منها وتعميق صلاتك الاجتماعية بالزملاء.
اخلق جوانب إيجابية في العمل: حاول خلق المزيد من الجوانب الإيجابية. حاول تطوير العمل بحيث يكون هناك أمورا جيدة تستمتع بأدائها. قد يكون العمل الأصلي مملا فحاول خلق جانب إيجابي فيه بأن تبدع فيه أو أن تحاول أن تستغله لكي تتعلم أمورا لم يكون واجبا عليك معرفتها. حاول الاستفادة من خبرة الزملاء، حاول نقل خبرتك للزملاء، حاول تطوير العمل….حاول تطبيق أساليب جديدة….حاول تعلم مهارات جديدة…حاول حل مشاكل مزمنة!
قلل الجوانب السلبية في العمل: حاول تقليل الجوانب السلبية وإن لم تستطع فقلل تأثيرها. قد تكون منزعجاً من أنك لا تستخدم لغة أجنبية في العمل فقم بحضور دورات تدريبية في اللغة بعد العمل. قد تكون مشكلتك هي كثرة المشاكل مع الزملاء فحاول إيجاد وسيلة لتقليل حجم المنازعات، بادر بالتعاون وتجنب الزملاء الخبيثين.إن كنت تشعر بالضيق من بعض الأشخاص فحاول تقليل تعاملك معهم قدر الإمكان. إن كنت منزعجا من كثرة وقت الفراغ في العمل، ابتكر أنت أعمالا تقوم بها، استغل وقت الفراغ في تعلم مهارات لها علاقة بالعمل. حاول تغيير الأمور إن استطعت. حاول بناء علاقة طبية مع الزملاء، حاول تجنب المشاكل مع الرؤساء…….
نم الجوانب الإيجابية خارج العمل: حاول أن تجد خارج العمل ما يُقلل من تأثير الأمور السيئة في العمل. إن كنت تعاني من صحبة سيئة في العمل فحاول الحصول على صحبة طيبة بعد العمل بالتعرف على أصدقاء جدد وخلق جو اجتماعي جيد. إن كنت تعاني من قلة التقدير المعنوي فحاول أن تجد فرصا لإثبات ذاتك خارج العمل في أي عمل تحبه مثل أن تدرس شيئا ما أو أن تشترك في عمل بأجر أو أن تشترك في عمل تطوعي. حاول أن تذهب إلى أماكن تُدخل على نفسك السرور مثل النادي أو المتنزهات وحاول تنظيم رحلات قصيرة من آن لآخر. هناك الكثير خارج العمل الذي يمكنك الاستمتاع به وهو ما يقلل من حجم الإحباط في العمل. مارس الرياضة…اخرج مع أسرتك….
احرص على أن تظل حيا: لا تمت فكثير من الأحياء قد تحولوا إلى أموات يوم تركوا التعلم وتركوا العمل الحقيقي. إما أن يظل ذهنك حيا أو يموت. لا تتوقف عن العمل! حافظ على ذهنك نشيطا! اقرأ…تعلم…..نم خبراتك….لا تجعل الإحباط يقتلك فقد يصعب ان تُفيق بعد ذلك
حافظ على صحتك: لا تجعل هذه المشاكل تؤثر على صحتك فعندما تفقد جزء بسيطا من صحتك ستنظر بحسرة إلى الوراء وتشعر بأنك أضعت شيئا عظيما بسبب تافه. إذا أصابك مرض مُزمن - لا قدر الله- فلن تنفعك الترقيات ولن يمكنك أن ترجع بالزمن إلى الوراء. الصحة أثمن كثيرا من مشاكل العمل
التحكم في مستوى الإحباط: عندما تجد أنك وصلت إلى مرحلة سيئة، خذ يوما أو يومين أجازة من لعمل وقم بأعمال تحبها. عندما تشعر بالضيق الشديد حاول القيام بشيء يُخفف ذلك مثل التحدث مع زميل أو القيام بأحد الأعمال التي تحب أداءها في العمل. اشرب مشروبا تحبه…استنشق بعض الهواء النقي….
تحدث عن مشكلتك مع أصدقائك وأحبائك: التحدث عن المشكلة مع صديق يُخفف من حدة مشاعرنا ويُعطي بعض الارتياح
خلاصة الأمر: إما أن تحافظ على إيمانك وصحتك وخبراتك ونشاط ذهنك وإما أن تدخل في دائرة من الإحباط والخمول والفشل والأمراض. لا تجعل أمرا بسيطا يُفسد عليك حياتك. قد تكون هناك مشاكل كثيرة في العمل وقد تعجز عن تغيير العمل ولكن يمكنك فعل الكثير لكي يقل تأثير هذه الأشياء السلبية لكي تظل حيا جسديا ومعنويا وذهنيا.

**** منقول من مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية


----------



## صناعي1 (16 فبراير 2008)

رائع رائع رائع كما أنت دائما يا أخ سامح

نتمنى ان تتواصل مع المنتدى دائما.


----------



## محمد فوزى (17 فبراير 2008)

اتفق معك فى نقاط كثيرة مثل
الايمان القوى بالله
ترك الاحباط
الاقدام على العمل بنشاط
تطوير الذات المستمر
تحسين العلاقة بالزملاء
ولكن يجب مع كل ذلك البحث عن حل للمشكلة عن طريق تحليل الاسباب وعلاجها مباشرة وان اسال نفسى لماذا يضعوننى فى هذا المركز من وجهة نظرهم ( الادارة العليا ) وما هى عوامل الترقى فى المؤسسة مثل القيام بتقديم مشروعات خفض التكلفة وزيادة الانتاجية والربح والاتصال الجيد بالرؤساء دون التفريط فى مبادئك


----------



## samehnour (17 فبراير 2008)

المهندس محمد فوزي

هذه نقطة هامة وسوف أضيفها إلى المقالة إن شاء الله فورا


----------



## حاتم سليمان (17 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك على موضوعك


----------



## خالد1402 (23 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم وفعلاً

أنا من خريج كلية الهندسه الصانعيه جامعة الملك سعود أحبط كل الأحباط عندما أنظميت للشركة السعوديه للكهرباء فوجئت بأنني متقدم عنهم بألاف السنين جميع الأنظمه الداخليه قديمه المركزيه واضحه بكل حذافيرها 
لكن نقول الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## adham4000 (5 مارس 2008)

ولكن هل يمكن التوضيح أكثر


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 يوليو 2009)

يمكن ارساله كملف وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## شهبندر (26 يوليو 2009)

جميييل،
"*تحدث عن مشكلتك مع أصدقائك وأحبائك" : في رأيي الخاص، لا أحبذ ذلك, لأننا ربما سنتذكر المشاكل كلما رأينا الشخص الذي خكينا له، لكن ربما هذه حالة خاصة بي

ربما يمكن أيضا طلب الانتقال من النظام الشهري (الأجرة الشهرية) إلى النظام الأجر حسب المجهود (أنت وشطارتك:60
شكرا أخي
*


----------



## سمير شربك (26 يوليو 2009)

موضوع هام جدا وموجود كثيرا في عالمنا 
لك الشكر


----------

